# Sabino with splash? What pattern is she?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd say frame, sabino and splash.

Frame will restrict white. Look at her legs. A few legs are all brown or have very little white. Also, the belly spot and neck spot, its surrounded by brown. Essentially the white is "framed" by the brown.

Sabino, the jagged edges and roaning appearance that she has around the white.

Splash, is bottom heavy. Look at her facial white. The white appears to drip off her face and below her muzzle. Alos how bottom heavy all the white is, it gets wider as it flows down the face. The high sock going above the knee could be splash or sabino at play.

If you were to breed her (which I don't think would be a great decision based on her conformation...its not "horrible" but its not "ideal" for a broodmare) NEVER, ever, ever breed her to a LWO positive stallion. Or a frame carrier (same thing) because there will be a 25% chance of a lethal white foal...resulting in death. If you don't know about LWO, I'd definitely read up on it.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Definitely sabino and frame. Maybe splash, but sabino can make belly spots like that also. The high white makes me think yes for splash.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks you two! I'll have to look more into the frame - I honestly didn't see it.  Thanks again!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just FYI, I edited my first post and added more info.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> If you were to breed her (which I don't think would be a great decision based on her conformation...its not "horrible" but its not "ideal" for a broodmare) NEVER, ever, ever breed her to a LWO positive stallion. Or a frame carrier (same thing) because there will be a 25% chance of a lethal white foal...resulting in death. If you don't know about LWO, I'd definitely read up on it.


I've tossed the idea around - but her pasterns and hind end are just icky. She's not breed worthy right now - so I'm just enjoying her  

I do know a bit about LWO - and before making any breeding decision I would have her tested since she *is* a paint. I might just have her tested out of curiosity! 

Breeding is a lot of time, effort, money, and sometimes heart break. Dunno how I feel about that.

Thanks for all the information!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She's a cutie! Glad to see you can accept her conformation flaws and make a responsible decision! There should be more like you. I bet you guys will have loads of fun in the upcoming years. :-D


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I wouldn't even bother spending the $25 on the Frame test. She's definitely frame.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> She's a cutie! Glad to see you can accept her conformation flaws and make a responsible decision! There should be more like you. I bet you guys will have loads of fun in the upcoming years. :-D


Thank you -  if she can't do her job well then there's no point in her being bred. There's a reining trainer I want to send her to this fall.. We'll see how she does! Right now I'm just trail riding her and working on some hunter stuff in the ring. She jumps the 3' coops and fox hunts - so we're versatile for sure! My farrier has been working on her feet as well so she may stand better. I'll get some pictures today. 

PS I'm a huge admirer of your Arabs. Have been for years.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

No doubt frame, and sabino. 

I am glad you are not breeding her, there are far too many homeless horses and horses looking for homes right now for people to be breeding.


----------

